# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται κλουβί με όλα του τα αξεσουάρ & φάρμακα (epithol, baytril, mupirocin)

## Ndrew

Χαρίζεται το κλουβί της φωτογραφίας όπως το βλέπετε.


και από φάρμακα χαρίζονται:
- 2 βαζάκια epithol (λείπει ελάχιστο και απ τα 2)
- Βaytril 0,5% 100ml σχεδόν γεμάτο (ανοίχτηκε 1 φορά πριν 20 μέρες)
- Αλοιφή Mupirocin / Target (ανοίχτηκε 1 φορά πριν 30 μέρες και έχει μείνει το 1/3 στο σωληνάριο)

Περιοχή Μελίσσια ή Αθήνα κέντρο στη δουλειά μου κατόπιν συνεννόησης.

----------


## johnrider

Το θελω εγω το κλουβι.

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλησπερα φιλε με ενδιαφερει το φαρμακο baytril.

----------


## Ndrew

> Το θελω εγω το κλουβι.


Θέλεις να το κατεβάσω αύριο Αθήνα και όποτε θέλεις να περάσεις να το πάρεις από τη δουλειά μου?

----------


## Stefpars

Καλησπερα... Το epithol θα ηθηλα εγω ητε το ενα αν θελει κι αλλος ή και τα 2 μιας και θα χρεισιμοποιησω αρκετο....

----------


## Ndrew

Δυστυχώς τα έδωσα και τα 2 χθες. Έχω βέβαια και ένα ακόμη αλλά έχει λήξει πριν 5 μήνες. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν καλό να χρησιμοποιηθεί.

----------


## Nenkeren

Το πηρα το φαρμακο,ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα!

----------


## Ndrew

Παρακαλώ Φίλιππε, να σαι καλά.

----------


## Ndrew

Βασικά δόθηκαν όλα εκτός της αλοιφής Mupirocin. Να πω για τη συγκεκριμένη αλοιφή πώς εκτός της χρήσης για την οποία προορίζεται, μπορεί να λειτουργήσει συνδυαστικά σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν και ακαρεα λόγω της πολύ παχύρρευστης μορφής της (αφού όπως και η epithol λειτουργεί παθητικά, δηλαδή προκαλεί ασφυξία στα ακάρεα λόγω παχύρρευστης μορφής).

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα *μονο  * αν δεν την παρει αλλο μελος που τη χρειαζεται μεσα στην εβδομαδα , βλεπουμε την αλλη εβδομαδα αν τυχει και κατεβεις σχετικα πιο κοντα απο εκει που εισα προς τα μερη μου , να μου τη δωσεις σε μενα . Εννοειτε δεδομενο οτι θα την δωσω σε οποιον τη χρειαστει μεχρι να ληξει

----------


## Titribit

> Ανδρεα *μονο  * αν δεν την παρει αλλο μελος που τη χρειαζεται μεσα στην εβδομαδα , βλεπουμε την αλλη εβδομαδα αν τυχει και κατεβεις σχετικα πιο κοντα απο εκει που εισα προς τα μερη μου , να μου τη δωσεις σε μενα . Εννοειτε δεδομενο οτι θα την δωσω σε οποιον τη χρειαστει μεχρι να ληξει


κατεβαίνω εγώ σχεδόν κάθε μέρα κέντρο  Δημήτρη,μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω

----------


## Ndrew

> κατεβαίνω εγώ σχεδόν κάθε μέρα κέντρο  Δημήτρη,μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω


Εμένα πάντως θα με βόλευε καθώς σπανίως τυχαίνει να βρίσκομαι στα μέρη αυτά.

----------


## Titribit

> Εμένα πάντως θα με βόλευε καθώς σπανίως τυχαίνει να βρίσκομαι στα μέρη αυτά.



Οταν την παρεις μαζι σου μου λες Ανδρεα

----------


## Ndrew

> Οταν την παρεις μαζι σου μου λες Ανδρεα


Αντώνη την έχω μαζί. Αν σου βγει και κατέβεις Σάββατο θα είμαι μέχρι τις 12 και χαλαρός, κερνάω και καφεδάκι.

----------


## johnrider

Eυχαριστώ για το κλουβί Ανδρέα.

----------

